# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  πρόβλημα με ADSL router

## Spark

Γεια σας  :Smile:  θα ήθελα την γνωμη σας για το πρόβλημα που έχω στη συνδεση 2 διαφορετικών modem/router.
εχω λοιπον 2 διαφορετικά router που λειτουργουν κανονικά, το ένα ειναι μαρκας PIRELLΙ και το αλλο γραφει HOL προφανως προέρχεται απο την εταιρεία παροχής.

στην γραμμη μου λειτουργει κανονικά μόνο το PIRELLI με ADSL line in και ethernet συνδεση σε η/υ.
προσπάθησα να συνδέσω το άλλο router HOL  αλλα αυτό παρότι λειτουργουσε κανονικά και δεν ειναι χαλασμένο τωρα δεν κανει σύνδεση.
υποψιάζομαι πως η εταιρεία HOL εχει διαφορετικό πρωτοκολο επικοινωνίας voice over internet και πιθανόν γι αυτό να μην συνεργάζεται το router. θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας σχετικά με αυτό.
υπάρχει ευκολος τροπος να λειτουργήσει ή ειναι φιξ για το συστημα της HOL;

τωρα ειμαι συνδρομητής στην WIND και το PIRELLI λειτουργει όμως,

αυτό που θελω ειναι να λειτουργουν απο την ίδια ενσυρματη τηλεφωνική γραμμή 2 εξόδοι που έχουν απόσταση περίπου 15 μέτρα απο το ισόγειο στον 3ο όροφο.
δυστυχως έβαλα δευτερο καλώδιο ethernet στο pirelli και δεν μπορεσα να μεταφέρω το σήμα σε αυτη την απόσταση (μέτρησα τα καλώδια τηλεφωνίας ειναι εντάξει).

τι ειναι καλύτερο να κάνω για να μεταφέρω το ethernet απο το ισόγειο οπου βρισκεται το router στον 3ο όροφο που βρισκεται ο δευτερος η/υ; (με ενσυρματη συνδεση)

μηπως το PIRELLI ειναι μαπα router και ειναι αδύνατο; ενα καλύτερο θα έκανε την δουλειά;

στην αρχή σκέφτηκα να συνδέσω στον 3ο όροφο το άλλο ρουτερ και να παιρνουν και τα 2 μαζί απο την ίδια τηλ γραμμή. ειναι καλή ιδέα;

τις προτάσεις σας παρακαλώ.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αν και δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά για το τι θες να κάνεις Θα απαντήσω αν έχω μαντέψει σωστά
Το πιο πιθανό εινια να θ'ες να μεταφέρεις το internet στο τρίτο όφορο

Κάθε εταιρεία έχει προγραμματίσει το router της να συνδέεται στο δικό της voip server Γιαυτό το λόγω συνδέεται το pirrely (cyta) και όχι της ΗΟL.
**** αν και στη περιοχή μου η ΗΟΛ δεν έχει voip

Δυο router στην ίδια τηλεφωνική γραμμή ΔΕΝ γίνεται

Για να μεταφέρεις το internet στο τρίτο όροφο θα πάρεις ένα καλώδιο ethrnet (cat5) απο το pirrely και θα το πας μέχρι το 3 όροφο στο pc.

----------


## vasilllis

στο ρουτερ στην ιδια γραμμη δεν μπορουν συνδεθουν.Δικτυακα ομως οπως το εκανες μπορει να παιξει.Να το ρυθμισεις σαν ΑΡ και να παιρνει ip απο το ρουτερ που ειναι συνδεμενο στην τηλ.γραμμη.

----------


## Spark

> Αν και δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά για το τι θες να κάνεις Θα απαντήσω αν έχω μαντέψει σωστά
> Το πιο πιθανό εινια να θ'ες να μεταφέρεις το internet στο τρίτο όφορο
> 
> Κάθε εταιρεία έχει προγραμματίσει το router της να συνδέεται στο δικό της voip server Γιαυτό το λόγω συνδέεται το pirrely (cyta) και όχι της ΗΟL.
> **** αν και στη περιοχή μου η ΗΟΛ δεν έχει voip
> 
> Δυο router στην ίδια τηλεφωνική γραμμή ΔΕΝ γίνεται
> 
> Για να μεταφέρεις το internet στο τρίτο όροφο θα πάρεις ένα καλώδιο ethrnet (cat5) απο το pirrely και θα το πας μέχρι το 3 όροφο στο pc.



δεν γινεται 2 router στην ιδια τηλεφωνική γραμμή; σίγουρα;

ναι θελω να μεταφέρω ιντερνετ αλλα η μεγαλη απόσταση απο το ισόγειο ως τον 3ο όροφο το κανει να μην λειτουργει.
χρησιμοποιησα καλωδιο cat5 και μετρησα τις επαφες, ειναι ενταξει.
η απόσταση 15 μετρα παιζει ρόλο; μηπως το σήμα ειναι αδύνατο; μηπως το PIRELLI router ειναι αδύνατο;

ωστε το router της HOL δεν θα δουλεψει, ειναι διαφορετικό...

----------


## leosedf

Δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να παίξουν 2 router στην ίδια γραμμή, απορώ πως σου ήρθε..

Τράβα ethernet. Και τα δυο μηχανήματα είναι πατάτες αλλά το ένα θα δουλέψει μόνο με ethernet.

----------


## Spark

> Δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να παίξουν 2 router στην ίδια γραμμή, απορώ πως σου ήρθε..
> 
> Τράβα ethernet. Και τα δυο μηχανήματα είναι πατάτες αλλά το ένα θα δουλέψει μόνο με ethernet.



το ειπαμε πως το PIRELLI router λειτουργει στο ισόγειο αλλα με το καλωδιο ethernet 15 μετρα δεν εχω επικοινωνία, μαλλον ειναι μεγαλη η απώλεια λογο απόστασης.

να αλλάξω router με καποιο που να ειναι πιο ικανό;

υπάρχει λύση με ενδιάμεση ενίσχυση με κάποιο ενισχυτη γραμμης adsl/τηλεφωνίας ή κατι κατάλληλο;

----------


## leosedf

Στο Ethernet τι μεταφέρεις?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Δεν φταίει το pirrely που δεν παίζει στα 15μ H απόσταση είναι υπερβολικά μικρή για το ethernet.
Είναι "πατάτα" αλλά αν έχεις cyta δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και αλλιώς γιατί θα χάσεις το τηλέφωνο εκτός και αν δεν σε νοιάζει.
Μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα το καλώδιο Κοίτα τα βύσματα ή αν παρουσιάζει εξογκώματα το καλώδιο.

Όταν λες ότι δεν έχεις σήμα στα 15μ 
Τι εννοείς?
ότι δεν έχεις internet στον υπολογιστή/ φορητό? Αν ναι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να φταίει το pirrely
τα φωτάκια που έχει το pirrely εκεί που λέει  1 2 3 4 με τα κουτάκια από κάτω Ανάβει το νούμερο στη θέση που έχεις βάλει το καλώδιο ?
(με τον υπολογιστή από την άλλη συνδεδεμένο και ανοικτό) 
Το φωτάκι της κάρτας δικτύου ανάβει όταν βάλεις το καλώδιο και είναι ο υπολογιστής ανοικτός?

----------


## vasilllis

> το ειπαμε πως το PIRELLI router λειτουργει στο ισόγειο αλλα με το καλωδιο ethernet 15 μετρα δεν εχω επικοινωνία, μαλλον ειναι μεγαλη η απώλεια λογο απόστασης.
> 
> να αλλάξω router με καποιο που να ειναι πιο ικανό;
> 
> υπάρχει λύση με ενδιάμεση ενίσχυση με κάποιο ενισχυτη γραμμης adsl/τηλεφωνίας ή κατι κατάλληλο;



Η μεγιστη αποσταση ειναι 100μ οποτε δεν εχεις θεμα.Πρεπει να ρυθμισεις τον δευτερο ρουτερ ωστε να ειναι client του πρωτου.Τωρα προσπαθουνε και οι δυο να δωσουν ip.

----------


## Spark

> Δεν φταίει το pirrely που δεν παίζει στα 15μ H απόσταση είναι υπερβολικά μικρή για το ethernet.
> Είναι "πατάτα" αλλά αν έχεις cyta δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και αλλιώς γιατί θα χάσεις το τηλέφωνο εκτός και αν δεν σε νοιάζει.
> Μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα το καλώδιο Κοίτα τα βύσματα ή αν παρουσιάζει εξογκώματα το καλώδιο.
> 
> Όταν λες ότι δεν έχεις σήμα στα 15μ 
> Τι εννοείς?
> ότι δεν έχεις internet στον υπολογιστή/ φορητό? Αν ναι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να φταίει το pirrely
> τα φωτάκια που έχει το pirrely εκεί που λέει  1 2 3 4 με τα κουτάκια από κάτω Ανάβει το νούμερο στη θέση που έχεις βάλει το καλώδιο ?
> (με τον υπολογιστή από την άλλη συνδεδεμένο και ανοικτό) 
> Το φωτάκι της κάρτας δικτύου ανάβει όταν βάλεις το καλώδιο και είναι ο υπολογιστής ανοικτός?



ωστε ειναι πατάτα αυτο το ρουτερ.
όμως δεν φταιει η απόσταση;
ναι ειναι για συνδεση ιντερνετ σε η/υ οπως το εγραψες.
το ίδιο ρουτερ λειτουργει κανονικά με μικρο καλώδιο στο ισόγειο αλλά οχι με το καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιησα και ειναι:
15μ ALCATEL DATA CABLE FTP 4PR 24AWG CAT5 EC VERIFIED
και τις επαφες των κονεκτορ ελεγξα και ειναι εντάξει, η καθε επαφή κανει μπιπ στην αντιστοιχη

----------


## Spark

> ότι δεν έχεις internet στον υπολογιστή/ φορητό? Αν ναι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να φταίει το pirrely
> τα φωτάκια που έχει το pirrely εκεί που λέει  1 2 3 4 με τα κουτάκια από κάτω Ανάβει το νούμερο στη θέση που έχεις βάλει το καλώδιο ?
> (με τον υπολογιστή από την άλλη συνδεδεμένο και ανοικτό) 
> Το φωτάκι της κάρτας δικτύου ανάβει όταν βάλεις το καλώδιο και είναι ο υπολογιστής ανοικτός?



ναι το φωτακι της εισοδου ethernet στο λαπτοπ αναβοσβηνει,
και τα φωτακια του pirelli router ειναι πρασινα και στη θεση που εχω βαλει το καλωδιο

----------


## moutoulos

> δεν γινεται 2 router στην ιδια τηλεφωνική γραμμή; σίγουρα;
> 
> ναι θελω να μεταφέρω ιντερνετ αλλα η μεγαλη απόσταση απο το ισόγειο ως τον 3ο όροφο το κανει να μην λειτουργει.
> χρησιμοποιησα καλωδιο cat5 και μετρησα τις επαφες, ειναι ενταξει.
> η απόσταση 15 μετρα παιζεi




Σπύρο ... νόμος, δεν λειτουργούν 2 μαζί. Για να το κάνεις αυτό που λες, θα πρέπει το ένα 
να είναι εκτός πρίζας, όταν το άλλο είναι ΟΝ. Και εναλλαξ. Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι λύση ...

Η λύση αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω απο τα παιδιά. Ethernet απο το Pirelli (μα είναι όνομα
αυτό για modem?), στα όσα μέτρα είσαι. Τα 15μ είναι αστεία. Το max είναι 90-100μ.

Το αν αυτή η μέθοδος (που έκανες) δεν παίζει, δυο είναι οι λόγοι:

Χαλασμένο* καλώδιο EthernetModem για τον π****ο (αν και δεν νομίζω)
*Σχετικά με το καλώδιο. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν 15m έτοιμα ethernet (γιατί εγώ τα φτιάχνω 
όλα μόνος μου, και δεν γνωρίζω), αλλά αν και το δικό σου είναι φτιαχτό ... μήπως δεν είναι
σωστό ?.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

αφού ανάβουν τα φωτάκια σημαίνει ότι έχεις επικοινωνία σε επίπεδο καλωδίου
Άρα το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχεις πρόβλημα στο φορητό

τι λειτουργικό έχει να το δούμε και από εκεί?

ΙΡ παίρνει το φορητό?

----------


## Spark

έκανα σύνδεση κάθε ενα καλώδιο απο τα 8 που περιέχει το data cable που εγραψα πριν
χρωμα προς χρωμα σε 2 RJ45 male plug,
το ενα βαζω στο ρουτερ και το αλλο βαζω στο λαπτοπ,
αλλα συνδεση ιντερνετ δεν εχω..
μηπως δεν το εφτιαξα σωστά;

Η.Γ και ελεγξα τις επαφες, ειναι ενταξει

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αν έφτιαξες σωστά το καλώδιο το πρόβλημα είναι στο φορητό 

τι λειτουργικό έχει 
παίρνει ΙΡ?

----------


## vasilllis

Κατι δεν μου καθεται καλα.Συνδεσε το καλωδιο απευθειας στον υπολογιστη.Λειτουργει?
το δευτερο ρουτερ γιατι το θες?

----------


## Spark

εγραψα πως το λαπτοπ λειτουργει και εχω ιντερνετ με το μικρο καλωδιο στο ισόγειο.

το 2ο ρουτερ σκέφτηκα να το δοκιμάσω μήπως ειναι καλύτερο ή λειτουργήσει για αλλη αιτία.

----------


## moutoulos

> ... *μηπως δεν το εφτιαξα σωστά*;
> Η.Γ και ελεγξα τις επαφες, ειναι ενταξει



Δεν έχει σημασία αν έφτιαξες το standard 568A ή 568B, σημασία έχει να μην έφτιαξες
Crossover (2η περίπτωση στην φωτό σου).





Επίσης: *To Laptop σου, λειτουργεί σε αλλουνού ethernet ?* (φίλου, άλλο δίκτυο κτλ)

----------


## Spark

η συνδεση ειναι με το πρωτο σχέδιο patch cable

έκανα σύνδεση κάθε ενα καλώδιο απο τα 8 που περιέχει το data cable που εγραψα πριν
χρωμα προς χρωμα σε 2 RJ45 male plug,

εγραψα πως το λαπτοπ λειτουργει και εχω ιντερνετ με το μικρο καλωδιο στο ισόγειο.

τωρα όμως θα αλλάξω το ενα κονεκτορ γιατι φαινεται πως το πλαστικο κλιπακι που εχει δεν κλειδώνει καλα στο θηλυκο του ρουτερ, βρηκα ενα αλλο καλυτερο, θα κανω παλι τα ίδια, ξεκόλλημα, κολλημα, μονωση, τα 8 καλώδια, και θα δουμε...

----------


## milosath

καταρχιν οπως ειπαν και οι προηγουμενοι 2 ρουτερ σε μια γραμμη δεν παιζει.
ο μονος τροπος αν θελεις να χρησιμοποιησεις σωνει και καλα τον δευτερο ρουτερ ειναι να τον κανεις AP κανοντας τον bridge.
Μπορεις να συνδεσεις ethernet μεχρι 100μ. χωρις να χρειαστει να ενισχυσης το σημα αρα τα 15μ ειναι πτεσμα.
Οταν εφτιαξες το καλωδιο με τι οργανο το δοκιμασες οτι ειναι ΟΚ?
Μηπως ο pirelli εχει απο την πισω πλευρα εισοδο για υπηρεσια τηλεορασης και το βαζεις εκει?
Ποσους υπολογιστες εχεις συνδεδεμμενους?
Εαν εχεις 2 και ο ενας δουλευει σωστα τοτε αλλαξε τις θεσεις πανω στον ρουτερ μηπως φταει η πορτα .

----------


## milosath

Συγνωμη κολλητα τα εχεις φτιαξει τα καλωδια??/ :Huh:  :Huh:

----------


## nestoras

> τωρα όμως θα αλλάξω το ενα κονεκτορ γιατι φαινεται πως το πλαστικο κλιπακι που εχει δεν κλειδώνει καλα στο θηλυκο του ρουτερ, *βρηκα ενα αλλο καλυτερο, θα κανω παλι τα ίδια, ξεκόλλημα, κολλημα, μονωση, τα 8 καλώδια, και θα δουμε...*



Τι εννοείς με τα bold;
Τα RJ45 "κλιπς" μπαίνουν πρεσσαριστά πάνω στο καλώδιο με ειδική πρέσα:
https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%8...vFDiUQ_AUIBigB
Οποιοσδήποτε άλλος τρόπος σύνδεσης (εκτός από ρεγκλέτα ή πριζάκι) μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει προβλήματα.
Καλύτερα να δοκιμάσεις με ένα έτοιμο patch cord 15m ή να αγοράσεις μία πρέσσα για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου. Θα σου ξαναχρειαστεί σίγουρα.
Η απόσταση που αναφέρεις είναι υπερβολικά μικρή για να φταίει!

----------


## Spark

ναι δεν ειμαι επαγγελματίας του ειδους για να εχω ειδικά πρεσακια και καινουργια κονεκτορ.
εχω μερικα χρησιμοποιημένα κονεκτορ που εχουν καλωδιο πρεσαριστό και με αυτα έκανα τις συνδέσεις.
δηλαδή τα έκοψα σε απόσταση, τα απογύμνωσα τα κόλλησα ενα προς ένα και μονωση.

μετά απο πολλες ωρες προσπάθειας (εκανα και τρυπες στους τοιχους, καρφωμα) επιτέλους λειτουργει.
 η αιτία που δεν λειτουργουσε δεν μου περνουσε απο το μυαλό.
βλέπετε αυτα τα RJ45 κονεκτορ εχουν ενα πλαστικο ποδαράκι που κλειδώνει οταν μπει στην θηλυκη υποδοχή.
αυτό που ειχα κολλήσει αρχικά ειχε τέτοιο πλαστικό ποδαράκι αλλα ηταν λυγισμένο (οχι σπασμενο) και δεν κουμπωνε, το αποτέλεσμα ηταν να κουνιέται και να μην κανει καλή επαφή.
το νεο κονεκτορ που έβαλα πηγαινει σφηνωτα και κλειδωνει καλα, δεν κουνιέται.

ευχαριστώ όλους που ασχολήθηκαν με αυτο το νημα.

τωρα το pirelli ρουτερ λειτουργει αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι πολυ καλό μοντεμ/ρουτερ.
πιστευετε πως εαν εβαζα ενα αλλο θα ειχα καλύτερη απόδοση/ταχυτητα επικοινωνίας;
ενα speedcheck μου βγαζει στο κεντρο της Αθήνας
ping 79ms  download 8.82Mbps upload 0.82Mbps
ειναι ενταξει για πάροχο Wind σε προγραμμα doubleplay;

----------


## leosedf

Ωραίος ρε....

Και cisco να βάλεις το ίδιο θα πιάσεις, άντε λίγο παραπάνω. Αν κρίνω από τις καλωδιώσεις δηλαδή όχι τις δικές σου αλλά της περιοχής εκεί.

----------

